# Live krill?



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

where can i buy live and swimming krill?
they are freshwater, correct?
would they breed?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They are marine.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah i just found a site with that haha. 
thanks for the help.
i wanted to raise them for food, but guess ill have to find another shrimp for that


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well unless you have arctic waters at your disposal I doubt it will work. Lol. 
Try ghost shrimp.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

do ghost shrimp breed easy though?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

It can be done,


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmmm any idea on a scale of 1-10 of how hard? 10 being hard. and dont they lay there eggs?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hell I had them breeding in a slightly brackish tank. I never did anything for them


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

i thought they were hard so i feed like all the 30 i bought to the giant danios!


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

if you really need a scale this is how I would rate various shrimp
1-cherry
3-CRS
4-Ghost
7-Sulawisi
10-Amano


They need a tank in which larval young can find food and not be killed by a lot of current and in a fish free tank.
American glass shrimp which is 95 percent of what pet store ghost shrimp are will not breed in and do not need brackish water at any point in their lives.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

ok so why do my RCS keep slowly dying? i find like 1 to 2 a week sometimes i dont find any dead one week but still.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Make a new thread post as much info about tank as possible with water paramaters and pics of the tank if possible


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

k cool thanks!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

You can get fresh water Fairy shrimp.

Criag


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

ghost shrimp breed easy. they carry a green sack of eggs under their tail until they hatch. if your tank is fishless, you should be getting plenty. if your shrimp are dying randomly take a look at your water changes. i let my water change water sit to declorinate for a day. and if you let your tank get low on water it changes the parameters alot when you top up which kills shrimp over the course of a few days. as for breeding, i dont have specific recommendations, mine just do. purely scavengers, no food is directed at them. i added them as algae eaters and they do a terrible job at it although if i smash a snail against the glass they eat it. or the random dead cardinal.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

if you want super easy & cheap thing, try daphnia or scuds.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> if you want super easy & cheap thing, try daphnia or scuds.


 
You still have your daphnia going? I managed to kill mine for no known reason and need to find someone wiht another portion to start up again.

Craig


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

chad320 said:


> ghost shrimp breed easy. they carry a green sack of eggs under their tail until they hatch.


They get berried easy but having a high enough success rate to use them as feeders is not easy.
They have a larval stage for a couple days and are not good at finding food in this stage, can be killed by current from anything but a sponge filter.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

American Glass Shrimp are SIMPLE to breed but difficult to raise.

I would put their breeding at a 1 and their rearing of young at about a 7.

Cherry Shrimp I often have a 100% survival, CRS close to that. American Glass Shrimp I have around a 35-50 with a good batch. The only freshwater shrimp I have bred that has a more difficult rearing period is the Amano Shrimp.

If you set up an aquarium with the sole intent of breeding and raising American Glass Shrimp, you would want the water to always be a shade of green and have a small amount of tiny suspended food. Because of the constant food supply in the water it will foul quickly so frequent water changes are needed.

If you are only buying them for a food source, it may be easier, and more economical to just continue to buy them.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

well i have a tank that is mainly for RCS but there just not breeding  and i just bought a new filter hoping to make it cleaner (if its even possible) for them. idk why they arent breeding though


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

As I told you yesterday if you want help with your dying and not breeding rcs

You need to start a new thread and post
substrate
medications
food
ammonia
nitrite 
nitrate
water source
pics of tank might help


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

im still getting pictures


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

those are the least important.


----------



## intergalacticaquaculture (Nov 30, 2015)

*krill's use in the production of fish-meal in the aquaculture industry*

Aquaculture

The 2011 Antarctic harvest had increased to 150,000–180,000 tons, growing by 40% over 2009. The increase was driven by krill's use in the production of fish-meal in the aquaculture industry and in dietary and medical products. China entered the market in 2011 and was expected to rapidly increase its participation.[65]





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krill

[65] = Schiermeier, Quirin (September 2, 2010). "Ecologists fear Antarctic krill crisis". Nature 467 (15): 15. doi:10.1038/467015a. Retrieved 9 December 2011.

i too am looking to keep and breed live Antarctic krill (Euphausia superba).

i know this may sound weird but; while i am interested in growing plants for myself and studying/crafting biomes/artificial biospheres; and, bringing them to space, i also wonder about salt water ones and if maybe whales, although mammals, can grow small enough limited by tank size, if they can be companions in space because they are, reportedly, really smart! if evolution is real, maybe, if we take them with us, they will evolve to be smarter and have digits to make tools eventually. maybe, also, breeding the Antarctic shrimp would keep people from harvesting the whales food source. then they could survive. research for the commercial/health interests might benefit the ecosystem building research and visa versa.

the reason i want Antarctic shrimp in the first place is for aquaculturing plants and because they bioluminesce! the Antarctic shrimp is supposedly amazing at eating algae. i think it would be awesome.

if they need cold temps, maybe a mini fridge would work with maybe a thick insulating window hacked into the door.

maybe they will survive in slightly salty water that the plants could also survive in.


----------



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

lol..


----------

